# the most goddamn awesome beltgrinder build ever.



## inferno (May 8, 2021)

just look at it.

just look how it tracks from the start. 23:45 in. i have never seen anything like it at all.
this makes all other grinders look like toys made by imbeciles.


----------



## Knivperson (May 8, 2021)

Even though I know nothing of belt grinders, this is just satisfying to watch. One just knows good, precision engineering when one sees it.


----------



## RDalman (May 8, 2021)

It doesn't track perfectly through speeding up  and the wheel for the platen assembly are a bit small for that belt speed imo, those bearings will not have a great lifespan.


----------



## RDalman (May 8, 2021)

But looks like a great grinder obviously, just had to pick on something


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 8, 2021)

@inferno. Dump that angle grinder


----------



## inferno (May 8, 2021)

angle grinders are my kind of tools.


----------



## GoodMagic (May 8, 2021)

Wow! That looks like an awesome grinder. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## captaincaed (May 8, 2021)

The quick-squaring in two dimensions seems really handy. Can't comment on the hardware, but dang, being able to do that quickly and easily and reliably is pretty sweet.


----------



## branwell (May 14, 2021)

Looks great.

Like:
Sturdy.
The guide channels in the tool rest.
Lock for tensioner while changing belts.
Adjustability of tool rest.
Vertical and Horizontal operation.

Would like to see ( maybe only relevant to knife makers ):
Toolrest needs slot for belt to prevent blade jamming between tool rest and belt.
Built in mist and water collection guides.
Foot on / off switch.


----------

